# Need some help with an E34 535i (1990)



## SeanH (Jun 26, 2003)

It has a good 160,800 miles on it, and still running strong. too bad it has an automatic though...  

Anyways, I'm having a lot of problems with the rubber thing under the driver side door. It's getting really loose, and every time I open the door I need to pop it back in place. What's the best way to fix this? I definately don't want to take it off. (If anyone's familiar with the E34, there is a TON of rust under those rubber things, and there is on this car)

To be honest, it's my dad's car, and it bothers me more than it bothers him. 

Also, I'm looking for the right rear tail light cover (outside). The outer most layer was broken by a rock. A little 1 in circular hole. partbmw.com has a whole tail light assembly, but it costs quite a bit. I'm guess I can't just buy the outside, that I need the whole assembly?

Thanks for reading!
-Sean


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Try Active Foriegn Auto Parts.

They are a Roundel advertiser and the guy who runs it is a TOTAL bimmerhead, too.

800-321-9732


----------

